# Storm of 1959



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am doing some research on a storm tha occurred off Newfoundland's Grand Banks in February 1959. There were several vessels lost in Newfoundland and there were reports of several from Iceland and Demark, but not sure how solid the info is. The ships that were lost were the trawlers Thorkell Mani, Hans Hedtoft may have been a freigther and the trawler Julia. The info is only from a newspapers so it may not be over accurate.


Thanks


----------



## NJ Dave (Jan 9, 2010)

I've read an account of the loss of the Hans Hedtoft in a book on disasters, if it helps you I'll dig out the book and cite the particulars. There is a life preserver from the Hedtoft in a small museum in Qaqortoq, Greenland. Got a picture of it. The Hedtoft was a small passenger/freight ship built to maintain the link between Greenland and Denmark.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

That would be great if you could. My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## NJ Dave (Jan 9, 2010)

OK, the account I have of the sinking is in _Disasters at Sea _by Milton Watson, 1987, Patrick Stephens Ltd, publisher. ISBN 0-85059-818-4, and on pages 126-127. Owner was the Royal Greenland Trading Co. of Copenhagen, builder was Frederikshavns Vaerft & Flydecok, 1958, 2875 grt. Passenger capacity listed as 55.

It seems I haven't scanned the picture of the surviving life preserver in that small museum in Greenland, but I'll find it, scan and email you, be patient.


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Newfoundland Sailor:

A number of Icelandic trawlers (9) were caught by the storm. One was lost, another had a very narrow escape.
The trawler Júlí, (not julia, it is the month july, not a female name) was lost, with all hands, 30 seaman. It was a large trawler, 657 brt, built in Britain in 1947.
The trawler Þorkell Máni, (Thorkell Mani) was not lost, but had a very narrow escape. Ice ac***ulated on the superstructure, but by hammering away continuesly for 72 hours, and by using blowtorches to cut away superstructure, (the boats, and the davits were jettizoned), the crew was able to keep the ship from capsizing. But it was very close. The list was alternatively 60 degrees on either side. The water in the bottom tanks froze. The engineers tried to use oil in the bottom tanks to get the ship back on even keel.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, can I use it in my book and give you credit. The Thorkell Mani must have returned back to Denmark with the damage, don't think she came to Newfoundland, I wonder was there a photo of her damage.


Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Addendum:

The danish vessel Hans Hedtoft was not lost in this storm. This was the "liner" maintaining communication between Denmark and Greenland. It was 2895 grt. and was on it´s maiden voyage, with a crew of 40, and 55 passengers. 
It struck an iceberg on january 30th, 20 miles south-east of Cap Farvel, the southernmost tip of Greenland. It sprang a leak, and sent out a SOS, but before the closest ship, the german trawler Johannes Kruss, could reach it, it sank, taking all hands with it. No wreckage was found, despite extensive search, until two lifeboys (rings) were driven ashore in Iceland in october.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

You can use whatever information I give. The Thorkell Máni returned to Reykjavík, and there are pictures available of her upon arrival on febr. 15th. Despite sailing in warm sea for 5 days, there was still ice on the superstructure. Thorkell Máni was accompanied all the way by the trawler Marz, also from Reykjavik, which had stood by her from monday morning, febr. 9th.
You might try to contact the picture library of the largest Icelandic newpaper.
http://mbl.is/mm/myndasafn/samband.html
Note; Nafn, (your name)
Netfang: (your email adress)
Fyrirsögn (headline)
Skilaboð: (message). You write them in english, they all understand that.

They have pictures.

Birgir Thorisson
Correction; Hammering away the ice for 60 hours, not 72.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it



Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I got a reply from the Library but cannot read it.


Thanks


----------

